# How to upload to spotify (and youtube) without paying



## Ciochi (Jul 12, 2021)

I know Youtube isn't charging anything, but not, afaik, spotify. I've a bunch of ambient tracks from which I'd like to get hits and plays on the two platforms (and maybe selling some compilation through other channels), intendend for meditation, relax, study etc. How do I put these on spotify?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 12, 2021)

See this thread. @CGR and I recommend Soundrop which doesn't cost you anything. They take a share of your royalties though.





Digital distributors - recommendations ?


Hi. I'm looking for a digital distributor that would take care of everything, answer possible queries, and not rip me off when I'm not watching them closely. I'm currently hesitating between CD Baby and Distrokid. Do you recommend any of these? Do you have other recommendations? Thanks.




vi-control.net


----------



## Ciochi (Jul 12, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> See this thread. @CGR and I recommend Soundrop which doesn't cost you anything. They take a share of your royalties though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something I don't get. Suppose I choose one of those, for example Soundrop. Could I then upload the same songs on YT on a channel of mine?


----------



## FlyingAndi (Jul 12, 2021)

When Soundrop uploads the music to YouTube Music, it uploads it to a topic channel, e.g.


If you have an official artist channel and the names match, it should get uploaded into that artist channel, see https://support.soundrop.com/hc/en-...How-Does-YouTube-Music-Work-I-have-questions-

If you don't want either of these to happen you can choose not to distribute to YouTube Music during the process.


----------



## Ciochi (Jul 12, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> When Soundrop uploads the music to YouTube Music, it uploads it to a topic channel, e.g.
> 
> 
> If you have an official artist channel and the names match, it should get uploaded into that artist channel, see https://support.soundrop.com/hc/en-...How-Does-YouTube-Music-Work-I-have-questions-
> ...



Well I could use their YouTube music service along with mine. I have those ambient tracks with which I'd like to make some infinite hours video with ocean waves, fireplace sounds etc, like those that are already on YT. I could go just via YT, but why limiting the views just to that platform? People uses Spotify too.


----------



## GtrString (Jul 12, 2021)

Spotify doesn’t charge anything, but the aggregator you need to use will want something for the use of their systems, administration, support ect.

There are tons of these companies, so you will have to google some of them, and decide on one based on your needs, location ect.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 13, 2021)

I use routenote, they offer free releases on digital stores & you keep 80% of royalties which is fine as, at least for me, my royalties from streaming are a big fat 0


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 13, 2021)

I went with Routenote too and have released a couple of soundtrack albums with them. Overall very happy and didn't cost me a penny to do.


----------



## Chamberfield (Jul 13, 2021)

Curious what about what the main differences are between a free service like Routenote and something more established like CDBaby?

As a new artist who hardly gets any listens, I'm starting to realize how ridiculous it is to pay for distribution when the ROI is so small.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 13, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> As a new artist who hardly gets any listens, I'm starting to realize how ridiculous it is to pay for distribution when the ROI is so small.


That was my dilemma originally. I think I went with Routenote originally because their cut was lower than others on the free tier, but not sure how that holds up nowadays. If you don't already have a following, I'd suggest going with the free distribution with a cut. 

If you find you've hit a niche in streaming or have a decent following, great, you get some money for your free release and know for next time to go for a paid option. If you release on a free tier and very few people find it, you've not lost anything.


----------



## Chamberfield (Jul 13, 2021)

PeterBaumann said:


> If you release on a free tier and very few people find it, you've not lost anything.


My thoughts exactly. How's the turnaround time on releases through Routenote? One thing I've noticed with the paid services is that's it's pretty speedy which is nice.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Jul 13, 2021)

I don't think there's a (declared) difference in turnaround time for paid vs free on Routenote. Unless they've added something since I did it.

In some ways, I'd have thought it'd be more in their interest to push the free tier as they get a bigger chunk of revenue the more listens things get.


----------



## Polkasound (Jul 13, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> my royalties from streaming are a big fat 0



You're not the only one. Apparently all musicians are getting the same increase in pay:


Breaking news from #Spotify. You spoke and we listened! We are increasing musician payouts! Musicians who used to receive little, thin zeros will now receive big, fat zeros. #sharethewealth
— Daniel Ek (@eldsjal) July 13, 2021

(No, Daniel Ek didn't really tweet that!)


----------



## Dear Villain (Jul 14, 2021)

PeterBaumann said:


> In some ways, I'd have thought it'd be more in their interest to push the free tier as they get a bigger chunk of revenue the more listens things get.


The money's in the sign up fee, not the royalties. Most artists using these services will be lucky to generate pennies in streaming royalties. They know this, which is why they really only make money on the front end. Those artists that will generate significant royalties, won't be using these services.


----------

